# Focus ST



## dk (Oct 19, 2005)

Drove the new Focus ST the other day,what a car,went like stink and handled bloody well.Tempted to swap the TT (I know its still a ford focus underneath) but what a car.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Its a Focus on top too, must have terrible torque steer?


----------



## Dicky2 (Apr 24, 2006)

Me think's youd better sit in a dark room until you come round. A think the sun and heat from last week's go 2 you :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i like them, great engine fastastic handling, good warranty which you wont need anyway as they are so reliable - cant think of a single thing wrong with it.

No sure what the comment above is about - maybe he thinks a badge on the back makes a car better than another car :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

But its a FORD [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Dicky2 (Apr 24, 2006)

My dad who is 82 has a focus and the interier is the ugliest thing I've seen. Even the Skoda fabia interior is better. Theres more to a car than performance ! :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But thats my point you'd buy a golf or a TT rather than a focus due to the badge when the focus is better?

Sad - maybe the BMW drivers say the same thing about audis. Z4 or TT, but the TTs an audi [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dicky2 said:


> My dad who is 82 has a focus and the interier is the ugliest thing I've seen. Even the Skoda fabia interior is better. Theres more to a car than performance ! :?


The focus has awards for the cabin design as well as most reliable GERMAN car two years running.

Guess since your dad is 82 thats means they are crap?

Maybe your dads got the best idea as the focus wont breakdown, is as fast, and handles better than the TT. must be really  as it cost so much less than a TT and leaves you standing at roundabouts. :lol: :lol:

Not heard of focus's with dashpod problems :roll:


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Focus ST = Every chavs dream car

My mate picked us up to go to the pub last night, floored it, and it torque steered onto the other side of the road.

Out come.........too much power and torque for front wheel drive


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

on the plus side for chavs.........you dont need to add the rude boy bits, as they have already done it for you.

It just needs those flashing neons........


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

It's ORANGE!!!!!! [smiley=stop.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe the chavs have already moved onto TTs since they are so much cheaper to buy and they have more crappy stick on mods available?
Anyone for a glowing gear knob?
blackrear lights?
blue led sidelights?
Angel eyes?
Smoked corners?
Red brakes?

So why are Audi releasing a 200bhp FWD TT? maybe the chavs have got a payrise? Why have VW launched a Golf with 197bhp - i guess this is not chav either?
Does this mean any car thats not a TT is chav - it would appears so :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hev said:


> It's ORANGE!!!!!! [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> Hev x


Guess orange TT's dont count?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/toshiba/VehicleImage.jpg


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Toshiba

Just playing the devil's advocate for a moment -

If the focus is so good, why don't you pop off to your local ford dealer and get one?

I suspect you are a little bit like me and will agree that overall, the TT is a pretty good package.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > It's ORANGE!!!!!! [smiley=stop.gif]
> ...


I very nearly bought one that colour with Silver leather :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im simply saying how i see it. I dont want a Focus. However if i was going to get a <20k FWD car i would get that car for sure and maybe the focus is better than the TT. same power, less mass, better handling etc etc.

I dont like all the chav talk and my point was a simple one:- the TT costs less than the focus (10k v 18k) so if cost is the basis of the word 'chav' then surely the people buying 10-18k TTs are chavs too? 
All the comments about mods are just the kinda things TT owners are doing too so are they chav too?.
Same as the Colour, if 'orange' means chav then TTs are also chav?

Seems we have a badge problem and we are happy to label people that drive them as worthless than a driver of a car with another badge and i simply cant agree with this.

Its a great car regardless of badge.

Maybe its just a way of making us TT drivers feel better about ourselves by making other people / drivers seem smaller and daft for not holding our views?

Sorry just fed up of all the chav crap and we are better than tham talk. :evil:

The TT is not the best car in the world its as simple as that.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > It's ORANGE!!!!!! [smiley=stop.gif]
> ...


ahhhhh, but THAT dear Toshiba is Papaya :roll:

Anyway, who rattled your cage? I know there hasn't been a good spat on here for a while, are you baiting? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I simply dont like the chav talk.


----------



## MattJ (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm not all that keen on the all-new Focus.

We have a Focus TDCi Sport (a rare one). It is an awesome car and is basically a diesel ST170 and ours is the same colour as the Focus RS so its striking.

We've really liked our previous Fords (three Puma's including mine right now and two Focus'). I'm always borrowing the Sport when I need the extra seats!!

The new ST from what I've heard is fantastic to drive etc but for the money I'd rather buy a fully loaded Audi A3 or a TT. The Astra VXR could well sneak in my list too.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Dave,

I've had a Ford Escort RS2000 4x4 for some years and it does handle well but the TT is in a different league. Not sure how the Focus handles but does it just feel as though it's faster without being so? It's all front drive. Try timing yourself over a fixed tricky fast route to compare :wink:

And you've not chipped yours yet have you :wink: :twisted:


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

hmmm, TT's dont feel as fast.however different quality.better!


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> i like them, great engine fastastic handling, good warranty which you wont need anyway as they are so reliable - cant think of a single thing wrong with it.
> 
> No sure what the comment above is about - maybe he thinks a badge on the back makes a car better than another car :?


Depends entirely on what you buy a car for - the TT looks very different from the Focus - that difference could be argued as being *a lot better*. So, if how the car looks is more important than handling, etc., then the TT can be viewed as better, if you happen to like how it looks. There's no need to get into the badge question, or whether there's anything wrong with the Focus - you can just say one or other looks better ...


----------



## Vellocet (Jul 9, 2006)

The Focus ST is a nice car, having drove both I prefer the TT. The older Focus RS was better than the new ST. Oh and it doesnt just come in Orange.



Toshiba said:


> I simply dont like the chav talk.


Only 1 person mentioned the word chav, you seemed to go a little into a ford forcus fanboy mode before that too


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

mmmm my mate wants one , Its a bloody ford for christs sake with chav racer bits in it. Its for i wannabe BMW M3 innit owner but cant quite afford it and dont have the drive like a C~#t implant in there right foot yet so go for a chav racer, buy one mate , guarantee, you will back in an audi TT in six months unless you realy dont have any taste :roll:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Just because chavs want one doesnt make it a bad car. I would certainly be tempted having a Focus ST. Fantastic car as far as im concerned.

Regards

Genocidalduck (On someone elses puter..Obviously)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Tosh, u reckon its better than a mk2 as well?


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes but its the type of person that drives it makes the car what is to a degree and gives the car a reputation, the people i see everyday down the M4 in there m3 beemers , driving like complete and utter twats , Why ? My neighbour's son has just bought an M3coupe, i did say jokingly, have you had the indicator stork removed and a drive like a twat implant into your brain


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I dont have any issues in saying the TT is not the best car.

And for the record Toshiba......I am not saying every car that isn't a TT is crap and chavvy. Just the ST.

All I can say is my mate said the only heads it turns is...........chavs.

Its chavtastic, and you know it :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I agree the TT is chavtastic.

Chavs by definition cant afford an ST, but they can afford a TT.
Im better than you coz ive got an audi badge :roll:

If that chavs 'want' an ST that must mean its good as they dont want the golf gti.

How much was your TT titty? did you get it second hand - rather chavvy dont you think?


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Its got nothing to do with price?

Why are you so offensive about this?

I paid Â£22,000..........although its f*ck all your business.

No one here is saying that a second hand car makes you a chav.

If you take your time, and actually read..............I said ''every chavs DREAM car''

I think you need to calm down a bit.


----------



## Vellocet (Jul 9, 2006)

how is buying a second hand car "chavvy"? this is getting a bit ridiculous now really


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I do think there's a massive difference between what is actually chavvy and how people use the word these days.

Owning and running a Focus ST is not necessarily a chavvy thing to do, but it's probably true to say that more 'chav' type people will want one of those than a TT.

I'm not saying the TT is actuall ya better car, but because it's not a balls out performance machine and more of a cruiser, it doesn't appeal to a certain type of person.

The same is true of Evos, STi's etc. They're quicker point to point, but appeal to two different sets of people. As much as we think they're for Chavs, everyone else thinks TTs are for hairdressers.

Horses for course etc. I wouldn't have an Evo or Scooby, but I'd probably have an ST.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not the one shouting - hit a nearve did i?

whats does it make people whos car is worth less than ''every chavs DREAM car'' which includes yours im guessing?

Not nice when people put you down is it? if people want a focus let them have one. Doesnt make them a chav because they drive this type of car when they COULD clearly afford a TT if they wanted one. Why is the TT not a ''DREAM car'' if it costs less? Maybe Audi dealers give you a blood test to check that your blood is blue enough before you purchase an Audi to stop it falling into the wrong "sorts" of hands :roll:

Would it not just be better to say - good car, not what im looking for, Rather than its 'chav'. :?

Im off to get a white addidas trakkie - want one? pm me your size Titty and i'll send you one as a peace offering.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I dont mind being put down mate. I purchased what I could afford......but yet again you are completley missing the point. I advise you to start a new thread on ''who can afford the best car'' if you want to be a prat.

I never said the ST was chavvy because of its price.

What I was pointing out is that the ST is out of reach of your average chav. Chav is the dictionary by the way, Im not trying to offend.

I have never said the ST is a crap car. Just read carefully, and stop being so bloody rude.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

> Maybe Audi dealers give you a blood test to check that your blood is blue enough before you purchase an Audi to stop it falling into the wrong "sorts" of hands


 :lol:

I just read this bit, its an extremely clever comment :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I didnt get one but maybe he could tell with me :? (the HRH on the credit card gives it away).

Im just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

> Im off to get a white addidas trakkie - want one? pm me your size Titty and i'll send you one as a peace offering


 :lol:

Get me 2.

I am waving the white flag here Toshiba. Its got a bit off the rails. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

2 - Iâ€™ll either have to ask daddy to up may pocket money, else rob some old dear on the street. (Iâ€™ll go for the latter - i like to be independent)


----------



## The Curse (Mar 28, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe the chavs have already moved onto TTs since they are so much cheaper to buy and they have more crappy stick on mods available?
> Anyone for a glowing gear knob?
> blackrear lights?
> blue led sidelights?
> ...


 He has a point. Common example of badge snobs, is when TT drivers refer to the far superior 350z as "just a Nissan" :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Everyone happy now? I didnt even have to change the headlamps, they are interchangeable between the Focus and Mk2. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The Curse said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the chavs have already moved onto TTs since they are so much cheaper to buy and they have more crappy stick on mods available?
> ...


No worse than mk2 snobs who slate everything about the mk1

blackrear lights? - Got
Angel eyes? - Got (double)
Smoked corners? - Got
Red brakes? - Got

So am I being called a chav? I cant tell tbh the threads a bit all over the shop?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not the one saying stickon mods are chavvy! My point was its ok on one brand is it, but not on another??? :lol:

MKII - all about what you want. I do think the MKII is better. I do think the MKI has it faults. I DO have a MKI -indeed i've had 3 all in all. I HAVE ordered a MKII.

I have red brakes too - std, not a mod
I have led sidelights too.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not the one saying stickon mods are chavvy! My point was its ok on one brand is it, but not on another??? :lol:
> 
> MKII - all about what you want. I do think the MKII is better. I do think the MKI has it faults. I DO have a MKI -indeed i've had 3 all in all. I HAVE ordered a MKII.
> 
> ...


Personally I think its ok to do what you like to your car, after all its your car. I also think that the 'chavs' who mod their Focus/Saxo/Jap motor are car enthusiasts and good luck to them. Some of them go over the top but personally speaking I always give them a nod of recognition, at least they are into their cars is my attitude. Rather that than a boring world where cars are just to get from A to B.

Not sure how you can say the Mk2 is a better car tho, having not sat in one or driven it?

This is the same as the 350Z comment. What is better?

I need to take an old shed to the tip and frankly my TT and the wifes Civic Type S are both crap compared to the landscapers truck, in that respect.

For example, for me the ST would be a better car in one specific respect. A 5 door (im assuming u can get a 5 door?) would be much more practical for getting the kids in and out of. In fact my only problem with an ST would be the fact its FWD and i hate FWD with a vengeance after 2.5 years in a FWD car.


----------



## The Curse (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't think anyone on here is chavvy for modding their TTs, nor do I think your a chav if you go out and buy an ST (although i'm not keen on the looks).
It's all down to personal preference. But also Toshiba, large loans aren't that easy to obtain, so the TT by most peoples standards are still out of reach.. and quite frankly who in their right mind WOULD take a 20k loan out to spend on a CAR!?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Totally agree Leg, do as you please with your car.

Why are the owner of â€œFocus/Saxo/Jap motors â€œChavs where as drivers of Golf and Audis are not? They do the same things to THEIR cars as many of us on here have done. Their cars â€œFocus/Saxo/Jap motors â€œ can and do cost more than some of the TTs that are on this very forum. Maybe we should make the drivers of these marks wear a yellow star so we can avoid touching them as we pass them in the street as they appear to be something dirty that we (the elite) need to avoided.

TTs cost less than 9k Focus/Saxo/Jap motor can cost more than 9k ST is 18k

A car does not make a person - itâ€™s a car. It has wheels, doors and an engine. Do you sit a test to match you to a car based on social standing and grammatical acuity? Or can anyone pick any car based on cost and need/desire at a point in time???

Just so Iâ€™m clear, are we saying itâ€™s not possible for a TT owner to be a Chav - because thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m reading?

350 comments relates - i think (as i didnâ€™t type it) to the constant TTs are better than a 350zs 'coz itâ€™s a Nissan' or a 'datsun' we see all the time.

Have I sat in a MKII yes thanks, Have I Seen a MKII yes thanks, Have I driven a MKII no. Its better than a MKI in that I want it more than a MKI. Its also better based on paid jurnoâ€™s reports on the car whoâ€™s job it is to test drive cars.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Lets all be buddies again


----------



## dk (Oct 19, 2005)

I know what you mean about the chavy bits,there was no sign of any torque steer and i was really giving it some.Just seemed more fun than the TT,I know its not got the same styling and prestige but for the money its a fun car suppose that would soon wear off then Im stuck with a ford focus.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not having a go at anyone; Iâ€™m just fed up of this social standing based on a car. Its all bo11ocks. Itâ€™s a car, some cost more, and some cost less. Some 'better' (better been an opinion of one person) marks cost less than the lesser marks when used.

The focus ST costs more than a used TT of up to about a 54 plate id guess. Therefore by the same arguments anyone in a 54 plate or less TT is a 'chav' as the 'chav' in the focus ST could have had a TT for the same money.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

dk said:


> I know what you mean about the chavy bits,there was no sign of any torque steer and i was really giving it some.Just seemed more fun than the TT,I know its not got the same styling and prestige but for the money its a fun car suppose that would soon wear off then Im stuck with a ford focus.


No torque steer  

You are having a laugh. Thats my mates main complaint


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

> The focus ST costs more than a used TT of up to about a 54 plate id guess. Therefore by the same arguments anyone in a 54 plate or less TT is a 'chav' as the 'chav' in the focus ST could have had a TT for the same money.


Isn't it based on looks rather than price?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Leg said:


> In fact my only problem with an ST would be the fact its FWD and i hate FWD with a vengeance after 2.5 years in a FWD car.


I'm sure your not forgetting that TT's are FWD most of the time?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jwball said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > In fact my only problem with an ST would be the fact its FWD and i hate FWD with a vengeance after 2.5 years in a FWD car.
> ...


Yours might be. Mines a little different, when it counts.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Vellocet said:


> The older Focus RS was better than the new ST.


How come the new one is 14 seconds quicker round the Nurburgring if it's worse?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

tiTTy said:


> > The focus ST costs more than a used TT of up to about a 54 plate id guess. Therefore by the same arguments anyone in a 54 plate or less TT is a 'chav' as the 'chav' in the focus ST could have had a TT for the same money.
> 
> 
> Isn't it based on looks rather than price?


Surely it's based on an attitude, which tends to lead to a 'look' and which also tends to imply a price. But price is strictly secondary. The Wikipedia definition, as it stands at this point in time, is quite good: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav

But all this stuff about 'better' is purely subjective. As various people have said, it depends on what you want the car for - no vehicle fulfils all needs simultaneously! My TT is rubbish for transporting 7 people, whilst an MPV would be great for that (or 'better') - since I don't want to transport 7 people, I really don't care though so *for me* the TT is 'better'.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jwball said:


> Vellocet said:
> 
> 
> > The older Focus RS was better than the new ST.
> ...


Once again it is all down to what you call better IMOP the old Focus RS was a far better looking car than the new ST and before you all start on me my other half has a new Focus diesel sport so I am not anti Focus or Ford


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jwball said:


> Vellocet said:
> 
> 
> > The older Focus RS was better than the new ST.
> ...


But slower around the TG test track for some reason?



MikeyG said:


> tiTTy said:
> 
> 
> > > The focus ST costs more than a used TT of up to about a 54 plate id guess. Therefore by the same arguments anyone in a 54 plate or less TT is a 'chav' as the 'chav' in the focus ST could have had a TT for the same money.
> ...


And funnily enough methinks MikeyG may recall me stating as we drove past it last night 'I like those STs, even in orange, I just couldnt stand the torque steer'.

Although the Exige and Aston parked next to it distracted me a little.

On a more important note, Voyager is on and 7 of 9's outfit is is fantastic.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MikeyG said:


> The Wikipedia definition, as it stands at this point in time, is quite good: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav.


Well if you follow the meaning ie brands - lets say the Focus is Nike and the golf is addidas and the audi is Henry Lloyd

which one is the 'chav' going to pick?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not having a go at anyone; ..... anyone in a 54 plate or less TT is a 'chav' ....


I hope a "chav" is a term of endearment otherwise I'll feel hurt :? .


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lol - Iâ€™m simply pointing of the economics of the argument. i.e its cheaper to buy a TT. Ive not thrown any stones only presented the other side of the story. (Not sure why as a dont really give a damn, just dont like the labels  ).

Plus im not allowed to go out until after 1pm due to my asbo.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> And funnily enough methinks MikeyG may recall me stating as we drove past it last night 'I like those STs, even in orange, I just couldnt stand the torque steer'.
> 
> Although the Exige and Aston parked next to it distracted me a little.


He did indeed - though the Aston was more appealing - but then if the ST hadn't been 'look at me orange', we'd not have noticed the Aston - a good illustration of different styling cues ;-)



Toshiba said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > The Wikipedia definition, as it stands at this point in time, is quite good: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav.
> ...


I'd suggest that the brands become associated with the [chav, or whatever] attitude, not vice versa. Burberry was not embarrassing to anyone (in the way that it may be now) before people with a certain attitude chose to adopt it. There is nothing inherently wrong with the brand, it's an association. For example, BMW make some good cars, by objective measures, but many people would not remotely dream of being seen driving one since BMW drivers have a dire reputation (illustrated in another thread yesterday) :roll:


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > The Wikipedia definition, as it stands at this point in time, is quite good: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav.
> ...


Burberry!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

You know what, im not sure who said what anymore and im too lazy to re read the thread.

I think the following is true:

The ST is a better car than the TT but the TT is a better car than the 350Z which is a better car than the ST which isnt as good as the TT.

Everyones a Chav except me cos ive got black front lights, smoked corners and double angels which cost Â£400 so if ive got that sort of money I cant be a chav.

Im a chav cos ive got black rear lights

Tosh thinks the mk2 is the better TT but he thinks the TT is a great car cos hes had 3. But he likes the ST better than both but wouldnt buy one cos he prefers the TT, mk2.

MikeyG still has unpainted calipers so hes not a chav, hes just a lazy git.

John H wants to be a chav and loved, we all love you John, dont worry , ure fine, can I borrow your gold chains though?

I have no idea who Henry Lloyd is.

A TT is better for an adult and 2 kids, a pickup truck is better for an old shed, an MPV is better for 7 people. What I cant quite fathom is why the hell they built the Hyundai Coupe?

and the main conclusion - working from home gives a person far too much opportunity to post on here leading to utter b0llocks being posted due to boredem, loneliness and a generally argumentative nature coupled with a tendency to waffle. Traits that are fine until you recognise them in yourself at which stage they become worrying.

On that note im off to make some lunch


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> I have no idea who Henry Lloyd is.


Wasnt he an actor in the old black and white movies you should remember him Rich :wink:


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

... I think that was Harold LLoyd 

There has always been and will always be a division of 'classes' where cars are concerned. IMO modding to the extreme - if you like it, do it. If you don't, have a laugh about it, but don't take it so seriously. It's a matter of personal taste.

edit: I commented earlier in the 'wave' post, and labelled someone as chav myself. I may be wrong, but you see a spiky haired teenage boy with a baked bean tin welded onto his exhaust, a spoiler twice the size of his boot glued to the roof of his car, blasting out hard house music whilst wearing a burberry cap he could hardly be have been called much else. Stereotypes eh? Who'd have 'em.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leg said:


> and the main conclusion - working from home gives a person far too much opportunity to post on here leading to utter b0llocks being posted due to boredem, loneliness and a generally argumentative nature coupled with a tendency to waffle.
> 
> On that note im off to make some lunch


I'd do the same but i cant cook. House maids not sue until 2pm either - i might have to order takeaway.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

deb_fswm said:


> ... I think that was Harold LLoyd


I know but now you are giving your age away :wink: :lol:


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

bugger :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

deb_fswm said:


> bugger :lol: :lol:


Look on the bright side at least we now know you are to old to be a chav :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > and the main conclusion - working from home gives a person far too much opportunity to post on here leading to utter b0llocks being posted due to boredem, loneliness and a generally argumentative nature coupled with a tendency to waffle.
> ...


Social standing alert!!! My 'cleaner' (its up North so we dont call em maids) is better than yours ;-).

Actually again, it depends what ure looking at, she aint no looker but she cant half iron a shirt :lol: When it comes to 'maids' what is better?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Leg said:


> Actually again, it depends what ure looking at, she aint no looker but she cant half iron a shirt :lol: When it comes to 'maids' what is better?


That's good. If there's one thing I can't stand it's a half-ironed shirt.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Actually again, it depends what ure looking at, she aint no looker but she cant half iron a shirt :lol: When it comes to 'maids' what is better?
> ...


So you dont do what I do then Kell if I am wearing a jacket I only iron the coller and front :wink: :lol:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Leg said:


> But slower around the TG test track for some reason?


Sorry forgot the Top Gear "Scientific Conditions" Test Track.

Wet, Mildly Moist and Slightly Warm Laps!

_Porsche 911 Carrera S	1.28.9 (very wet)
Mitsubishi Evo VIII	1.28.9
BMW Alpine Z8	1.29.0
Mercedes CL65	1.29
Alfa 3.7 GTA	1.30.0
Subaru Impreza STI	1.30.1
Vauxhall Monaro VXR	1.30.1
Aston Martin DB7 GT	1.30.4
Golf R32	1.30.4
Audi S4	1.30.9
Porsche 911 turbo	1.31.0
_

Because a 911 turbo has always been a damn sight slower than a Carrera S!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They added Hot to the list yesterday. :roll:

ps thank god its finished - hope it comes back better than the last two efforts. Vans!!!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jwball said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > But slower around the TG test track for some reason?
> ...


Hey its the same driver, same track, personally I think TG talk sh1te but it was other forum members who quoted TGs TT comments in this thread, all I did was point out that the person who called the TT a clowns car got round the track in it 1 second slower than an M3 and according to TGs own site, faster than a Noble??? If their track times are a joke dont quote their comments, it gives license for others to do the same.

As for the show, is it me or did they only review the new, ugly, Noble cars wise and no others?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I liked the noble, just not 70ks worth.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I liked the noble, just not 70ks worth.


Agreed!

Nice machine, but too much of a cost jump from the older Noble


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey what happened to Tosh's avatar?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> Hey what happened to Tosh's avatar?


That's the MK2 - I still prefer the MK1 though - more shapely.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leg said:


> Hey what happened to Tosh's avatar?


I got told it wasnt allowed and to remove it. :?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what happened to Tosh's avatar?
> ...


It's the dodgy hat she's wearing.... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what happened to Tosh's avatar?
> ...


Yet people can have BMWs in their sigs, double standards if u ask me :roll:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I'd not noticed the hideous boots before :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I didnt cotton on that it was due to her poor fashion sense.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I didnt cotton on that it was due to her poor fashion sense.


Yes - I'm sure if you blank out the boots and hat instead, it'd be fine.

It's actuallly *much, much* more suggestive now than it was before your edit, you know :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was going to put a no entry sign over her - but couldnt be bothered.

I'll find a new picture when i get chance. 
Back on the car theme - bet she handles well


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I was going to put a no entry sign over her - but couldnt be bothered.
> 
> I'll find a new picture when i get chance.
> Back on the car theme - bet she handles well


Bikes so often do.


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

And as for that back tyre , very large chicken strips either side , he needs to get the bitch off and do some serious knee down action


----------



## muffking (Jul 31, 2006)

I take it that you drove the Focus in the dry then :wink:


----------



## chiefscotland (Jul 22, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Im simply saying how i see it. I dont want a Focus. However if i was going to get a <20k FWD car i would get that car for sure and maybe the focus is better than the TT. same power, less mass, better handling etc etc.
> 
> I dont like all the chav talk and my point was a simple one:- the TT costs less than the focus (10k v 18k) so if cost is the basis of the word 'chav' then surely the people buying 10-18k TTs are chavs too?
> All the comments about mods are just the kinda things TT owners are doing too so are they chav too?.
> ...


Never read a truer word...


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

It's sad people are so obsessed with a badge. You have people out there who look down at Audi as well and don't think much of them .I happerned to meet a guy who used to own / or drive every car you can think of. He had Bentleys, Porsches, BMW, you name it. So I was telling him the Audi R8 looks nice but he just scoffed at it and said 'it's just an Audi at the end of the day' and he went on to tell me how he used his souped up Porsche Cayenne to destroy it.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Thats the way to do it!! Sign up on a forum give a load of abuse and then run off like a scared rabbit :lol: Most audi owners know the st "sanitary towel" is a good car


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I think Beetle has just reinforced and proven everyone's (and not just TT owners) opinions of what a FocusST chav is!

Well done Sir, you eloquence does you justice.


----------



## &lt;|D|D|R|&gt; (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe it took over 6 years before an irate ST owner joined in this discussion! I actually test drove one of these when they first came out, but wasn't inspired enough to buy. I suppose it just depends on what you are after at the time of buying and thankfully not everyone wants the same!! I shouldn't really rise to the comments made by "Beetle", especially as they were probably made when he was off his tits on some legal high, but couldn't stop myself...



Beetle said:


> Why is it 99.999999999% of audi tt drivers are complete *****?!


That's as bold a statement as saying that a particular brand of bleach kills 99.9% of germs...at least they have some scientific testing to back their statement up. I'm guessing that yours doesn't!!



Beetle said:


> it depreciates like any other car (32000 when new ten years later 2.5k)
> unrealiable (any car reliability website will prove this)
> looks like a vw beetle


I suppose it must look equally as much like a 911 to you then!



Beetle said:


> and although st's type r's 182's etc get branded as chavs cars you just get branded as fudge packing hairdressers  so pointless argument.


Indeed, I have been branded a hairdresser for having a TT! I guess the fact that I cut my own hair kind of qualifies this statement, so it doesn't hurt too much. Mind you, I have never been called a "fudge packing" one, but then I have never worked in a sweetie factory so it would be slightly inaccurate of people to brand me one of those?!?



Beetle said:


> As for interior im sure i would rather be sitting in the st3 rather than the tt's


That's nice, I suppose if everyone had the same tastes then the world would be a boring place!



Beetle said:


> You just all really need to pull your ***** out your ***** because you just look like nobs when people like myself read threads, like one owner in particular beat an m3 and an evo 8 fq320 :? wtf?!!!!


  If I had a **** long enough to go up my own botty then my wife would be a very happy girlie!!



Beetle said:


> And before u all start giving ****, i used to own an audi tt but came to my senses and sold up for an st3 in 'chav' orange and can safely say it is better in every way. Oh apart from the crucial point of not being a 'special' audi and just your 'basic' ford, when even though i paid 5.2k for my audi and 7k for the st :?


It is always nice to hear an objective opinion. Yours is just not very well stated! I'm glad you are enjoying your ST3 better than the TT - if you have a dig about on the internet then I am sure you will find some dedicated forums for that particular marque. Join up and enjoy!



Beetle said:


> Thanks *******... :twisted:


You are most welcome, enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## TT02TOY (Oct 4, 2010)

lol at this thread who gives a **** but comparing a 10 year old car to a new st is just retarded.

Id choose the tt which i did, because it looks alot better still at 10 years old compared to a new st.

Believe me fords fall apart they are **** build quality i bet after 10 years most will be rotting or **** oil everywhere.

Compare a 10 year old ford hmmm you probs cant as they all been scrapped.

I been whooping these st's for ages my 6 grand car with a few mods caining an £18g chavchariot now im even happier :lol:


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

i have driven 2 ST's and find them a good ballanced fast car,with a little bit of tuning they can be a real handfull.

I went to look at one only about 2 month ago and was more than willing to chop my TTr in for it except the garage seller was a total muppet,infact im not sure how hes still in business with his extremely bad attitude ( more details on request lol)

Ive been a "Ford" man most of my life having owned 3 Xr3i's and a mint than mint RSturbo and would go back to one anyday of the week, you see its not wht other people think,its about what I think and thats what counts.

Its only a badge at the end of the day.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

You cant beat a fast ford, there is just something special about a fast ford but I'm sorry the ST simply isn't one...... I was going to chop my E46 M3 in for one just because it was newer and the ST does look kinda cool but when I test drove it I thought it was slow, asthmatic and heavy. The car made all the right noises but there simply wasn't enough go in it, to say I was disaappointed when I got out was a bit of an understatement as I was hoping it would be brilliant.

Oh well, each to their own I guess and that's what keep the market the way it is....... And yes I STILL want a 90's Spec S2 RSTurbo in Red... Amazing!!!


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

It takes one hell of a bellend to bump a thread from over 6 years ago.

Maybe it's all the dirty little chavs who are now buying TT's, getting all excited at the thought of having races with pieces of Ford s***. Next they'll be knocking one out over the thought of spanking Gaz's pimped-up Saxo.

BAD INNNIT BLUD


----------



## ilovett (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry for getting drawn into this topic and no doubt the focus is a good car in it,s own right but focus v tt,come on!.just think build quality and styling full stop.the focus looks like a box while the tt stands out
End of.atruly iconic car and always will be and will,in time,earn it,s rightful name as a "classic"it,s not all about speed and the focus is blessed with the same problem as the Astra vxr,too much torque steer.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

bigdodge said:


> It's sad people are so obsessed with a badge. You have people out there who look down at Audi as well and don't think much of them .I happerned to meet a guy who used to own / or drive every car you can think of. He had Bentleys, Porsches, BMW, you name it. So I was telling him the Audi R8 looks nice but he just scoffed at it and said 'it's just an Audi at the end of the day' and he went on to tell me how he used his souped up Porsche Cayenne to destroy it.


There's the point again, someone scoffing at an R8. Funny how it came out top in an AutoExpress sports car test and Evo gave it a very good rating. It's like people on here who scoff at other cars, such as BMW, Porsche etc. I've been in a 911 that rattled like hell! A guy on here used to have MK2 TT 3.2 then an S5 and now a cayman S. I'd swap my TT for a cayman S tomorrow.

I've also had a few Fords. Drove a Mustang last year and I'd have one of those too. To me it looks great and 5.0GT is a beast. Not quite as well built as an Audi but hey... whatever you like that makes you happy. I'm under no illusion a TT is the be all and end all.


----------



## nelmanners (Feb 1, 2012)

The ST uses a volvo engine. How lame is that! They should try designing their own engines. The TT is almost 200kg heavier than the ST and the ST has more kw than an 225hp TT. My friend had a 225 BAM TT and won a 2008 ST in a drag race. I dont know if the guy cant drive but a car lenght is not bad. When i bought my TT 225 chipped TT i won my friend in his TT by about a car lenght. So if i see a Ford ST i will kick dirt in its face!


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Just to let you know that Volvo was owned by Ford so they were entitled to use the engine just the same way Audi share many parts with VW. As for the race bits don't read too much into it, it depends on a number of factors


----------



## nelmanners (Feb 1, 2012)

The TT is an older car than the ST and the interior is for me much beter and more luxurious than the ST. People should take into consideration that for a car of that age and that advanced technology back then it is bloody amazing! And i have to say that the Audi 1.8T 225 engines are 4 cylider and has quite a lot of power. The engines are tough as nails and its only the bits and ends such as the sensors etc that is really the unreliable part. My dad drove an Audi 500E for 10 years and had 580 000 km on it before he sold it without doing Anything to the engine! Only clutch, calipers and boot catch lock were replaced. If anyone want to compare the TT agianst the ST to say that the ST is beter is just jealous. There is no comparisson! TT is beter and the majority will say so.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

bigdodge said:


> It's sad people are so obsessed with a badge. You have people out there who look down at Audi as well and don't think much of them .I happerned to meet a guy who used to own / or drive every car you can think of. He had Bentleys, Porsches, BMW, you name it. So I was telling him the Audi R8 looks nice but he just scoffed at it and said 'it's just an Audi at the end of the day' and he went on to tell me how he used his souped up Porsche Cayenne to destroy it.


The guy you met was clearly a bit of an arse......

Either way though, I agree that the Ford is a good car. Thing is, it's very different to the TT, in many ways, and depending what you are looking for, it may be the one for you. With minor tweaks such as a change of bushes, arbs and a remap, the TT would give the ST a serious run for its money, if not win quite convincingly. The TT is a good quality and very distinctive car that many people love the look of, me included. The Focus ST really isn't. I was recently thinking of changing it and considered a new TT which is lighter, better handling and the 2.0 has good remapping potential or I could go the TTS route, but I'm rather attached to my old Mrk 1 and couldn't leave her. So it really depends on whether you love the Mrk 1 car or not. If you do, it's worth more than the money and the handling, its more of passion. If you don't then the Focu ST is probably a good bet.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

nelmanners said:


> Ford should try designing their own engines. !


Oh dear!
That was only to be expected from someone who doesnt know about Ford and thier engines.

If you look through history Ford did design there own engines not all, but quite a few,Goole is your friend for those who dont know.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Stealth69 said:


> And yes I STILL want a 90's Spec S2 RSTurbo in Red... Amazing!!!


Mine was Mercury Grey a real minter


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: I see this thread is out of cryogenic suspension - did it reach Mars? My RS2000 4x4 got to the Moon - all 250k miles


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

John-H said:


> :lol: I see this thread is out of cryogenic suspension - did it reach Mars? My RS2000 4x4 got to the Moon - all 250k miles


No i sold mine at 96,000 mls


----------

